# grumpy cat vs grumpy hedgie



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

For all us hedgie lovers: Back of kitty! haha Couldn't help myself! :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

haha. hedgehogs win at grumping!


----------



## Dipper180 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Died from an adoracute overdose. The funeral will be Monday. *

Grumpy hedgie dominates as always.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Dipper180 said:


> *Died from an adoracute overdose. The funeral will be Monday. *
> 
> Grumpy hedgie dominates as always.


Where can we pick up your hedgie? Oh, wait that's rude, where do we send flowers? Hahaha

Love the Grumpy Hedgehog! Mind of I share on my Facebook?


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Avarris said:


> Love the Grumpy Hedgehog! Mind of I share on my Facebook?


Help yourself! Grumpy Hedgies rule! :lol: We should have a grumpy hedgie face thread. Would love to see everyone's grumpfaces and death stares lol


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

christine is going love this


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Another grump face aka Death Stare. Level: ninja. :lol:


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is my favorite pic of a grumpy Thistle... What do you mean you're out of mealies?!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

AngelaH said:


> Here is my favorite pic of a grumpy Thistle... What do you mean you're out of mealies?!


Bahahaha! He looks not happy. "Surrender the mealies!"


----------

